# Is my girlfriend a feedee?



## freebird (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok ill lay out the facts as I see them and you judge:

- She was plump when I met her
- When asked what my greatest turn on was, i said i enjoyed watching her eat (kinda a half truth)
- Whenever I have snacks in my room and I offer them to her she never turns them down and eats with reckless abandon
- She has jokingly accused me of being a feeder on three separate occassions ( i remained quiet on all)
- She seems to be learned in the whole Feeder/feedee culture.
- She says 'oh i need to stop eating etc' quite often.
- She gets quite kinky when eating, sharing food and drink through kissing etc
- She knows i love her stomach and doesnt scold me or look disturbed about it.

So what does this mean? Is she a feedee? is she just pandering to my apparent wants? Any ideas?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Assume Foodee until she tells you otherwise.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, at worst she's just a merciless tease (which would pretty much leave you where you are now without the mystery.) It sounds to me like she wouldn't be averse to exploratory actions on your part. That's very good because you don't need to ask us to analyze your relationship based on a few hastily jotted bullet points, you can just ask her. Intimacy is fun like that.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 11, 2006)

talk to her about it. communicating with her will help you much more than we can.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 11, 2006)

Why didn't you just come out and tell her that you're a feeder when she asked?


----------



## Tzetrik (Nov 11, 2006)

he didnt say he is... 

Im assuming so tho if posting here :-S


----------



## Stealth (Nov 11, 2006)

You seem close to her, Is it not best to talk to her about it? be open!


----------



## freebird (Nov 11, 2006)

perhaps but if i do talk to her about it and she really isnt into the whole thing, that could make it really really wierd. and i dont want that.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 11, 2006)

I doubt it. If you do talk to her, and on the very out and left chance that she's not a feedee, you can still have a fun relationship, since she's definately a foodee, and most girls are open to the idea of lounging around enjoying their favorite television program or a trashy romance novel while being hand-fed expensive chocolates.


----------



## intoanother (Nov 12, 2006)

and this is just my opinion, but its pretty apparent by what you said, that she started acting differently after you told her you find it sexy when she eats...pardon my paraphrasing...sounds like she acting on that, perhaps even titilating you (bad word but it seemed to fit there)...and that to me sounds like a good thing and sounds like regardless of what you tell her bout your fantasies or desires, i think she'll be pretty cool bout it..turns out people can be pretty open when given the chance...most times, people realize the benefits of being open and communicative greatly outweigh the trouble to be intolerant to the idea...i mean, how often do you think people hear that its a turn on to what them eat?...its very prevalent around here but we are such a minute percentage of the population, that its a very foriegn thought for someone who doesnt "get it" to hear...so, seems that she may be playing it up for you, and not many significant others would do that..but tell her bout your desires and fantasies...if she decides she wants to do it, its her choice...but if she chooses just to use it in a fantasy to titilate you, then, thats also pretty cool that she'd do that for you...if thats not enough, and you decide youd rather have someone who coniders themselves a feedee, you have that also to decide...

wow, more questions spring from questions...interesting...but, alas, ive babbled enough..good luck..

be well folks and kind..lol

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## isotope (Nov 12, 2006)

From what i gather, She's a crab person.

Crab people, crab people, crab people.

...south park reference.

I'd say she's just a foodee or an open minded laaady.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 12, 2006)

if she's familiar with feeder culture (and it's actually come up in discussion) why not just ask her? and if you're a feeder and she knows what a feeder is, i see no reason to not tell her. she clearly doesn't have a violent opinion towards it even if she's not a flat-out feedee. my guess is that she either is into it or wouldn't mind toying with it.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 12, 2006)

I've seen behavior like this before. Best thing to do is to just let the pieces come together on their own. If she's playfully teasing you, then do it back. For example, when my ex would say something like "I gotta stop eating", I'd rub my hands down the side of her belly and say "says who?", and then slip her a kiss. Your girlfriend may not care for feederism, but on the other hand, it's possible that she enjoys her gluttonous habits and just wants to double-check that you're not going to judge her; she just may want to get more comfortable with you.
Anyway, that's how it was with me and my ex, and two years later, she was 100lbs heavier (peaked at around 410). Sometimes, feederism can be the "silent partner" in a given relationship, and it's proven to be just as sweet.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2006)

Im not sure what she is but food addict/compulsive overeater comes to mind for me... but then again, I am one myself so maybe I saw something in the post. She "cant stop" eating?(Have I misunderstood?) Dont alcoholics have trouble not drinking, at times? Take the definition of addiction for any substance and add in food as the "drug". There is an organization for it called "Overeaters Anonymous". I have attended a few meetings and meetings for Alanon, too. Both said the serenity prayer. The OA meeting was all about the 12 steps- we read from the book for alcoholics because addiction to any substance is addiction.
(Alanon is a support group for people who are related/married to alcoholics or co-dependents.)
She will have to make her own determination about the food. Perhaps if you're really curious, you should gather information about feedees, foodees and compulsive overeaters and give it to her. You should be asking HER what her thoughts are on the subject- not a bunch of strangers that dont know her.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 13, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She "cant stop" eating?(Have I misunderstood?) Dont alcoholics have trouble not drinking, at times? Take the definition of addiction for any substance and add in food as the "drug".



I'm not too sure if that's what's going on in his girlfriend's mind. From the instances he's described, it sounds more like the girl just enjoys having a boyfriend that won't dig at her over her eating habits. Playful teasing can generate a lot of affection...so if you ask me, this girl falls into that foodee category and is just having a little fun with her man.

Don't push anything on her or try to pick her brain, just have fun with her!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 13, 2006)

freebird said:


> Ok ill lay out the facts as I see them and you judge:
> 
> - She was plump when I met her
> - When asked what my greatest turn on was, i said i enjoyed watching her eat (kinda a half truth)
> ...



If you take out just this line "_She gets quite kinky when eating, sharing food and drink through kissing etc"_ , you could have been writing about me. 

I'm not a feedee. 

I am, however, a fat girl who's comfortable with herself and things that may or may not exist in the minds of guys I date. 

And why would I turn down a snack???? Pffft. 

Just enjoy the time, don't spend too much time putting labels on it. As long as she's only doing things she wants to do, then it sounds like it's fun all around.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, there's nothing there that's very concrete... and I wouldn't say a familiarity with feeder culture is telling. My boyfriend has never been exposed to any FA sites, but he knows the term feeder enough to tease me with it.


----------

